# You Know You Got It Bad When......



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I had a dream last night that inspired this thread. Hope every one chimes in. So in the tradition of Jeff Foxworthy... 

You know you got it bad when you have a "nightmare" about seeing a slug in your viv, and you get up at 3 in the morning to make sure it's not true. My girl thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

You know you got it bad when...........you end every sentence with, "it's only money".

Deb


----------



## smitty (Jul 23, 2009)

your always looking for more room in your house for vivariums and the money to much invested now Im addicted!!!!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

when you feel bad for not buying that tank that was only 10 dollars


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

good one....lol


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

You know you got it bad when you already know where the viv is going in the future babies room before you even know what kind of furniture will be in there.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

You know you've got it bad when you search for houses with central air and the perfect froggy room when house shopping.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

You know you've got it bad when the upstairs tub has hanging baskets and mounted plants, but no soap.


----------



## taggdog (Nov 27, 2008)

you spend more time at work looking at the dendroboard and thinking about your next viv than actually doing work.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

When you're a single guy in NY and won't let anyone with perfume on into your apartment


----------



## jgtech (Oct 11, 2008)

taggdog said:


> you spend more time at work looking at the dendroboard and thinking about your next viv than actually doing work.


That is too funny, I work out of my basement and my frogs are right behind me. Very distracting. You know you got it bad when you walk around your basement figuring out how little room you need for your home office and how much room you can save for the FROGS!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

...you let a 67 nova sit in the garage when it needs a $20 part to run, but you spend $70 on broms 

james


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> When you're a single guy in NY and won't let anyone with perfume on into your apartment


Oh... my... brilliant! Awesome.

You know you've got it bad when you'd rather be a single adult living with your parents (and thus forcing you to be a social recluse) than in a relationship and on your own so you can spend every possible penny on your obsession.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

lol 

these are good


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

When the employees at the 2 local greenhouses and 4 local hardware stores start to refer to you as the "frog girl" .


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

You're my kinda girl Marinara haha


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

When you were 10......it was Toys R Us

When you were 21.....it was the beer distributor imports aisle


When you are sucked in to the Frog hobby:

It's the craft store, home depot and restaurant store....all to look for eggcrate, screens, PVC, lighting, deli cups, film canisters and suction cups, GS ect ect.......


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

When your at your college orientation and your primary concern is what animals they allow in the dorms


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> When you're a single guy in NY and won't let anyone with perfume on into your apartment


I scream at my gf every time she uses hairspray!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

When on Frog Pick-Up Day you realize you'd rather lose your job by leaving early so you can pick them up at 11 instead of picking them up at 3\

Edit: (personal experience of mine as of Wednesday)


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

When you have made all the plans for your next three vivs, but have the money for none of them.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

...when you have 6 more vivs ready to go but no more $ for frogs? 

ive decided that i wont ever be "forced" to QT again. from now on i'll have tanks growing in and wait until the right frog at the right price comes by.

...when the plague of wild melos invades you home but your so used to them you simply pick them out of your food and drink

... when your bed is an island surrounded by racks, and the computer, which has DB constantly displayed.

james


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

When your mom asks what happened to the paycheck that u just got two days ago, you point at the half made viv

Or

You can clearly see the cracks in the celing but think "this is bad but that waterfall is pretty cool"

Haha both true stories


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

... you have a separate savings account called the "Frog Account"...

... there's never more that $15 dollars in your "Frog Account" because you already spent it...

... you start considering having a separate credit card because you spend your money from the "Frog Account" on frogs/accessories as soon as you get it"

...you look at your 12x25 foot frog room and wish you had more space...

...your significant other doesn't ask what your thinking anymore because they already no the answer...

...your significant other insists that the frog room is enough and we don't need a 100+ gallon display tank in the living room...


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

You are reading this.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

armed2teeth said:


> ... you have a separate savings account called the "Frog Account"...
> 
> ... there's never more that $15 dollars in your "Frog Account" because you already spent it...
> 
> ...


thats great!!! 

james


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

...your significant other doesn't ask what your thinking anymore because they already no the answer...


I like that one.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

. . . you spend more than an hour preparing over 35 f.f. cultures every sunday.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Replace "significant other" to "parents" and remove the "considering" and I've got every one of these.... 



armed2teeth said:


> ... you have a separate savings account called the "Frog Account"...
> 
> ... there's never more that $15 dollars in your "Frog Account" because you already spent it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

You know you've got it bad when you devote more time to your frogs then your girlfriend.

You know you've got it bad when you worry on vacation that you might loose your "insperation" for the halfmade viv that's sitting in your bedroom because your parents (or wife/husband -boyfriend/girlfriend which ever fits you) decided that the "frogs home" won't interfere with the family livingspace.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Priceless! lol

I took a day off, "SICK" leave to go pick up my frogs lol.

You know you got it bad when your apartment shopping for a 3 bedroom home just so the 3rd bedroom can finally become your frog room 



SmackoftheGods said:


> When on Frog Pick-Up Day you realize you'd rather lose your job by leaving early so you can pick them up at 11 instead of picking them up at 3\
> 
> Edit: (personal experience of mine as of Wednesday)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

When you ask the people at the photomarts for film cans every couple weeks and you are positive that they are looking at you like you are a "farmer" or "businessman".

and then of course.....you don't care as long as they have the cans


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> When you ask the people at the photomarts for film cans every couple weeks and you are positive that they are looking at you like you are a "farmer" or "businessman".
> 
> and then of course.....you don't care as long as they have the cans



hahah i go to target once a month and when i walk in they bag them before i can walk to the counter  now thats service!!


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> ...when you have 6 more vivs ready to go but no more $ for frogs?


That may be the most painfully true one mentioned so far. I currently have a 40 gallon tank completely set up...and no money left for frogs!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

You get frog courting reports from your significant other when you are at work. You are grinning on Monday because you heard a frog call on Sunday night. 

You are reading this again.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

You got it bad when you tell your motorcycle club that you cant make the run because you have a frog meet lol... or even worse when you have a dream that you were in the viv and your frog is taking care of you.. man i cant believe i just shared that lol.. i need theorpy..


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

> or even worse when you have a dream that you were in the viv and your frog is taking care of you.. man i cant believe i just shared that lol.. i need theorpy..



hahahahahaha that's awesome!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i hope he dusted your flys so you stay healthy!!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> Priceless! lol
> 
> I took a day off, "SICK" leave to go pick up my frogs lol.
> 
> You know you got it bad when your apartment shopping for a 3 bedroom home just so the 3rd bedroom can finally become your frog room


I asked someone to cover my shift last Wednesday so I could pick up my new UE shipment. When he decided the day of that he didn't actually want to do it my manager called me to come in. I told him he could fire me if he wanted but that I wouldn't be able to get there until 1 pm because I had $1500 worth of frogs to pick up and make sure they adjust well to their vivariums.... And I didn't get fired, I guess they respect hard work more than I thought....


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

When you have a quick tab to craigslist, and you check it twice a day for "cant miss" tank deals. And you already have two sitting unused


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Good to know there are plenty of people out there as crazy as me. This could be considered a valid addiction


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Erikb3113 said:


> Good to know there are plenty of people out there as crazy as me. This could be considered a valid addiction


...you convince the chair of the XXX Department at Harvard that the one missing thing in the new science building is a 55G display tank... and he agrees.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

You're in a fight to paint one of the rooms in the new house, which conveniently had that extra room, In a frog pattern. I want an azureus wall. I know it will be impossible to cover if we move out, but how sweet would that be if you could match the colors.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

You're planning your next viv instead of helping to plan your wedding that is in two months 

Every time you go online to lookup house listings, you always end up on DB


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

You reason with yourself/parents/significant other/room mate that the reason you have a total of 5 tanks in the apartment is that its a healthy hobby and you could be spending your money on beer/drugs/whatever. 

You also validate it as "learning" and "preparing" for school. (I'm an English major atm but will be starting the Zoo program next year" 

You build 2 vivs, telling your boyfriend that you plan on selling the 10 gallon vert, knowing full well you plan on putting imitators in it instead. 

You tell your mom that Leucs only cost $30, leaving out the fact that you plan on getting 4 of them.


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

When you anticipate seeding your tank with springtails every four days since you don't have any frogs in there at the moment. I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

You get tired of explaining to people that they are not poisonous and just let them think they are ...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

eldalote2 said:


> You tell your mom that Leucs only cost $30, leaving out the fact that you plan on getting 4 of them.


Okay, so when I got my first darts (a leuc and a cobalt) my mother asked me "how much do these dart frogs cost?" and I said $50 a piece figuring she was talking about _these specific frogs_. Then I started getting into more expensive frogs, but apparently she assumed that _all_ darts cost $50.... I just bought a pair of chrome green bassleri for $275 a piece and she still figures it's $50. The last thing I need is a lecture so I haven't bothered correcting her


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Okay, so when I got my first darts (a leuc and a cobalt) my mother asked me "how much do these dart frogs cost?" and I said $50 a piece figuring she was talking about _these specific frogs_. Then I started getting into more expensive frogs, but apparently she assumed that _all_ darts cost $50.... I just bought a pair of chrome green bassleri for $275 a piece and she still figures it's $50. The last thing I need is a lecture so I haven't bothered correcting her


I've been doing that with every reptile I've brought into my house since I was 14 hahaha.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Dragas said:


> You get tired of explaining to people that they are not poisonous and just let them think they are ...


bahaha thats a good one too , i love when i have to explain it everytime to my granparents when the subject gets brought up about how my house is a zooo




how about this one a friend walked into my room the other day and says


"damn dom its like the garden of eden in here, if i died in here it would be a peaceful death" lol


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

You go to a bar and find it odd that there is nothing floating in your beer.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Marty71 said:


> You go to a bar and find it odd that there is nothing floating in your beer.


That hit home
You know you have it bad when ff floaters is no big deal.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

laughed out loud at that one. We are desensitized from caring. 

When you have a friend come over and they point out the fly crawling in the living room with a bit of disgust, then you tell them his name and they look at you like you're crazy. Or when you actually get upset and a little offended when they squish Fred.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

You know you got it bad when you are unemployed, don't have enough money to pay your bills and still buy new frogs!

-Mike-


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was unemployed while setting up, then used my first check at my new job for frogs instead of food and bills.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL I have worked all summer and my total savings so far is $4.64. I'm gonna be hating it when school starts back, but right now it is soooo nice.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

When I'm reading about frogs at 1:52 in the morning and i have to be at work at6:30.....Old thread but i figured there had to be some new ones by now..


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Erikb3113 said:


> I had a dream last night that inspired this thread. Hope every one chimes in. So in the tradition of Jeff Foxworthy...
> 
> You know you got it bad when you have a "nightmare" about seeing a slug in your viv, and you get up at 3 in the morning to make sure it's not true. My girl thinks I'm crazy.


OK i just found this thread but this happened to me...ONLY WORSE

I saw a slug in my viv.

A few days later I woke up in the middle of the night and swore I saw one on my GF while she was sleeping.

I completely freaked her out and there was nothing.


I dont know what I saw cause I was barely awake but WOW. LOL


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

you know you got it bad.....

....when you check your tadpoles every morning for legs even though you know it will be a few weeks before they pop. 

...when you finially can quit smoking cigarettes to save money for frogs 

...when you spend all your savings to move out of the parents house on frogs and to live for free just for a while longer lol.

....when you would rather drive a old 85 ford granada than spending a ton of money on a new car so this way you can buy those new imis you really wanted...


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

You know you got it bad when you try to convince the girl friend to switch the bed room and the frog/animal rooms so you have room for more tanks.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll bet that did not fly....I'm sure she took it well..............Right now I'm in the "Discussion" we'll call it as to which room will become the baby's room when the situation arises...My frog room or Her work out room. My only bright spot is that maybe if the frogs get dispersed through out the house, she may not notice if new tanks show up...FAT CHANCE.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Aren't i supposed to be working right now?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You know you got it bad...
... When your girlfriend is buying you a Proven pair of Lamasis

... when the first thing you do when get home is get on the comp get on DB, Craigslist, Kingsnake, fauna, yahoo, and gmail to see if anything new darts for sale if i got any messages about darts. 

... when insetead of studing for a midterm im looking at the new posts on DB

... when im only 4 weeks into keeping darts and i already have 3 vivs built within the first 2 weeks and bought another empty tank.

... when I win 200$ at the casino and I am so happy that i can buy more frogs now.


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

you got it real bad when you install a sprinkler system on your ceiling just to get it a bit more humid.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> When you were 10......it was Toys R Us
> 
> When you were 21.....it was the beer distributor imports aisle


When you are ten and want gift certificates to the pet store that sells what you need

when you are 43 and still want those gift certificates... 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im so glad Im not alone!! 
JJ- my GF buys me frogs too! Shes a keeper


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

When you have sold off your entire dart frog collection and still spend more time on dendroboard than studying for college biology tests.

-Matt


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

When you buy empty tanks and know you have nowhere to put them so you just stack them in your closet and wait.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

When you are chopping firewood or actually hunting termites, you find some and eat a few when taking a break, thinking; 'if it's good for them it's good for me!'

True story. (they taste pretty good)


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sick. I dont think I could ever do that.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

McBobs said:


> Sick. I dont think I could ever do that.


Story behind that is: My cousin and I were splitting some logs this past summer and we found one infested with termites. I dared him to eat one and he said he would if I did...so I agreed. I told him 'my frogs love them, so they can't be too bad'. I'll say this...they taste better than they look.


----------



## dteague (Dec 27, 2009)

You Know You Got It Bad When:

- You’re in your cubical and all you can think about is mounting some epiphytes to the wall to brighten the place up. 

- When you’re walking outside your work and you see some moss and tell your coworkers you’ll have to come back and pick that up.


----------



## SRCiv05 (Jan 22, 2010)

When you just start last month (January 18th) and you already have 5 vivs, and 11 frogs (February 25th)O_O, and you BF no long asks why we dont have any food in the house....and then answers his own question -_-, BUT OFFERED! to get you a fully insulated heated shed when you move to a new house,... for all of them to go in.


----------



## tangeckos (Mar 3, 2009)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## tangeckos (Mar 3, 2009)

Your thinking about driving from ohio to missouri for a breeding pair since its too cold to ship because you can't wait another 3 weeks for the weather to get better


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

You ask your girlfriend to take a romantic walk through the woods but you're secretely planning to find cool bits of wood.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought of a post to this thread tonight when I was feeding.

You know you got it bad when...........you're thrilled to find poop in the tadpole cups....proof they're eating!

Deb


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

When its your friends 21st birthday and you drink a shit ton but not to the point where you cant drive to the SO Cal frog meeting because your so exited about it. I still drunk and im 19 Wooot!. If all fails my gf is driving... thank your spell cheak because i cant spell right now


----------

